# Sundered Sky Story Hour



## The Sunderer (Jan 15, 2002)

This story hour will detail My Sundered Sky campaign, the reasons for creating this story hour are many, but the two over riding reasons are:

- Things are getting a little bit complicated, I and the players could probably benefit from this journal of events
- I am proud of the game.

*What is the Sundered Sky?*

Imagine a world destroyed, a Sundering that tore the land apart. Now what remains of once proud and noble kingdoms and empires is a myriad of floating islands. Floating in a fathomless void, or maybe falling, as some academics and mages have conjectured, nobody knows. These islands orbit one another slowly, languidly. 

What caused the Sundering? This is also unknown, some think that the gods punished the evil ways of an ancient and lost people, others think that a magical artefact destroyed the world and still others believe that demons ripped the land apart trying to find the heart of their defeated tyrant king. Most just accept the world as it is and just try to survive. 

Skyships ply the void between the islands allowing trade and travel. They are not alone, Pirates prey upon the weakest ships and dangerous creatures roam the void. Barbarian tribes inhabit the colder altitudes, their communities clinging precariously to artificial islands constructed from captured Skyships that have been tethered together. The void is infinite (as far as any one can discern), who knows what other wonders and terrors it holds? 

Resource starved islands sponsor "Scavengers", adventurers willing to risk the dangerous ruins of towers and cities that can be found on some of the more remote and smaller islands. Terrible beasts, traps and ancient undead haunt these ruins protecting the precious iron, steel and other metals. 

The powerful Trade Council (see below) has banned open warfare, but this does not stop many islands waging clandestine warfare on one another, hiring small bands of mercenaries to undertake covert missions of sabotage or assassination. 

Mysterious secret societies plot against one another or strive to uncover arcane mysteries hidden within the long abandoned ruins. Some are in the thrall of demonic or Celestial avatars, others (it is rumoured) seek to destroy or restore the Sundered Sky once and for all. 

*Climate Rainfall and More*

It is always daylight in the void, although the source of that light cannot be discerned. The void glows with its own luminescence. This constant mid afternoon light has two interesting effects on the inhabitants of the islands. Firstly, in open ground the cast no shadow and secondly, the constant light drives them stark staring mad. 

Exposure turns humanoids into raving cannibalistic savages. The length of time that this takes is different for every individual, but if you spend at least a "day" out of direct exposure every "week" then you should be OK. This means that if you spent your "nights" under a heavy canvas tent whilst travelling or travelled in a shadowy area such as a forest, then they shouldn't go Glowmad. 

Some inhabited areas however, fall under the shadow of higher orbiting islands and this tends to regulate their day and night cycle, be it a thirty, ten, eight or four hour cycle. Some of the smaller islands are permanently in the shade of their larger neighbours. It is rumoured by some that renegade communities of Goblins and Wildlings can be found in the fungi forests of these darkened archipelagos. 

The shade that the higher altitude islands give is often used as an example of the benevolence of the Lords of Night by their worshippers. Those Islands that have a well regulated light and shade pattern are easily the most desirable islands to live on. 

The altitude (in relation to its neighbours) of an island tends to dictate its climate. The higher an island is the colder it is. The lower it is the hotter. Most of the more heavily populated islands are found in the more temperate middle. 

Water is a constant problem in the Sundered Sky, very few islands have any standing water at all, and those lakes that do exist are not fed by springs or underground streams and as such are a non-replenishable resource. However, there is rainfall. 

Many hundreds of leagues above the highest inhabited island is the Draining Sea. This sea is the largest landmass in the Sundered Sky. No explorer has mapped it all successfully. This sea is in the most part frozen, but forces beneath the ice cause ice to constantly fall into the void. This thaws, falling as snow or rainfall on the islands below. Strong wind currents in the higher altitudes ensure that most islands get at least some rainfall occasionally. The really remote islands have to bolster this meagre rainfall with imported water and Divine magic. 

There are other dangers in the void 

*Landfall*: It has been known, very rarely, for an Island to fall, either crashing into a lower landmass or disappearing into the depths of the void. Sometimes the inhabitants of such an island get some warning, sometimes they don't. 
*Collisions*: Sometimes two islands will collide, this hasn't happened for two hundred years, but this doesn't stop a paranoid guild of Astronomers from scanning the void looking for previously undiscovered rogue islands. 
*Vortexes*: The winds of the Sundered Sky can be extremely savage and sometimes form aerial whirlpools that can be strong enough to tear small islands apart. Skyships stand very little chance in these storms. 

*Trade and Currency*

Trade is the lifeblood of the Sundered Sky. No island is self sufficient they all rely in some way on imported food or materials. Three hundred years ago a great war raged across the void, a war over resources and real and imagined slights. The carnage was incredible, more than a dozen islands literally starved to death. 

This tragedy shocked the warring islands into a temporary truce and powerful political figures within the ruling classes of the more powerful islands were able to negotiate a peace. It was universally agreed that such a terrible event must never be allowed to happen again. The Trade Council was born. 

The Trade Council is a powerful pan-island regulatory body that enforces the peace within the Sundered Sky. It enforces many edicts and laws;

No island may maintain a standing army. The Trade Council is the only body that may maintain a standing military force. Islands may maintain a civilian militia force. Many of these militia forces are extremely well trained and equipped; also some of the so-called civilians do no really important work on their home islands. 
Only Council registered and approved Skyships may ply the trade routes. The Council will take 0.25% of all cargoes as registration fees. Many Skyship captains work independently of the Council either smuggling undeclared cargoes or turning pirate. Some of these pirates seem to prefer attacking and scuppering ships of one nation only. 
Any Island found guilty of waging war on another island will be embargoed for ten years; this embargo to be enforced by patrolling Council Corsairs, any approaching ship that does not give the correct signal will be destroyed without warning. Many of the islands are waging clandestine war against one another, either through mercenaries or their militia. The Council must be aware of this (every island has at least one member on the Council) but seems to turn a blind eye to it. 
Many of the islands export and import foodstuffs and raw material such as timber, iron, steel or copper. The smaller islands that have no such local resources to exploit tend to sponsor scavengers to explore the many ruins on the more remote and desolate islands for items that can be sold on. The more successful scavengers live like barons on some of these islands.

In the resources starved world of the Sundered Sky those materials that are practical and useful are prized much more than the mere decorative. As such the coins table looks like this

GP BP SP IP 
Gold piece (Gp) = 1 1/10 1/100 1/1000 
Bronze piece (BP) = 10 1 1/10 1/100 
Silver piece (Sp) = 100 10 1 1/10 
Iron piece (Ip) = 1000 100 10 1 

As you can see, the standard coin is the silver piece, with the less valuable coin being bronze, which is arguably of less value, and the highest value coin being the most useful, the iron piece, gold coins are the least valued, being of very little use other than looking pretty. Gold coins must have been valued at one time, though for they are often found by Scavengers in ruins and crypts.

*The Islands*

The islands come in all sizes, ranging from just large enough to house a ruin of a single tower to the size of several counties. The lower islands are desolate deserts, steaming rainforests or even active volcanic ranges (the island is in effect constantly reshaping itself). The higher ranges are near artic tundra, frozen steppes or snow-clad mountains. Between these two extremes can be found almost every kind of climate and landscape from teeming deciduous forests to (rarely) murky dank swamps. 

What keeps the Islands aloft? No one knows - or at least no one is telling. It certainly isn't an enchantment of the earth, as every child knows, for if a handful is thrown over the edge it disappears into the void. Wind erosion is a pressing problem on some of the smaller islands. 

*The Skyships*

Every single Skyship, from rowing boat to war galleon is built by the same source, The Shipwright Guild, a subsidiary of the Trade Council. The shipwrights guard their sorcerous secrets jealously to the extent that no one outside of their ranks knows the secret of flight. They claim to enchant the very material of the ship itself. 

The ships are built to the specifications of the owner or captain and often sport a dragonhead on the prow or some such. Weapons are never fitted by the guild but ample space for them is allowed. The guild also repairs damaged ships and it is an open secret that they even offer this service (at an inflated charge) to pirate vessels. Although the source of flight remains a mystery, a Skyships reaction to damage is no mystery. If a ship is holed in what would be considered below the waterline on an ocean going craft then it will start to behave in a way that you would expect its less fantastic counterpart too. Listing, sluggish controls and slowly descending, this descent will increase in speed until it becomes a plummet.

If enough damage is done, then the ship may actually fall apart or fall so quickly that the crew are unable to patch it up in time. There is always the chance that a crewmember may fall through a breech in the hull. If the ship doesn't hit an island, then no one really knows what happens to a ship or its crew as they hurtle through the void. One eyewitness swears that he saw a ship burst into flame after the Dwarven Citadel of Deepsky destroyed it (one of the lowest inhabited islands). No one was able to corroborate his story however.


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 15, 2002)

*Races in the Sundered Sky*

*Races of the Sundered Sky*

The player character races available in the Sundered Sky are:

*Dwarves*: The most technically adept of all the races. Mistrusted by some for their seemingly intimate relationship with the very stuff that makes the Islands, earth and stone. They call themselves The Stonekin. 

*Elves*: Insular and dangerous. The Elves dwell on the large forested Isle of Rhandollar, worshipping their living God, The Leaf Lord. They call themselves The Walkers of the Verdant Green. 

*Hobgoblins*: When Goblins go Glowmad, they occasionally mutate into Hobgoblins. Larger, more intelligent, Hobgoblins are gifted with a soul and must now take responsibility for their own actions. They call themselves The Redeemed.

*Humans*: The most numerous of all the races. Human nations can be an example of ill or good.

*Kobolds*: The emissaries of the Dragons, each Kobold clan is distinctively coloured (red, blue, silver, bronze etc.). That clan serves the Dragons of the same colour. They call themselves The Chosen.

*Orcs*: The barbaric Orcish Clans waged a brutal war on the all of the Sundered Sky for centuries, their hit and run tactics made them the scourge of the skylanes. They have for the most part become much more peaceful now, but few have totally forgotten their barbarous past. They call themselves The Clan.

*Wildlings*: Small animal/man hybrids that are used as slaves by The Elves of Rhandollar. All Player Characters are either renegade slaves or the children of such. They call themselves The Folk.

Details of other races that may (or may not) become important later include: 

*The Blinded*: Glowmad Humans. Bestial humanoids, exposure to the glowlight actually boils their eyes away, this does not impair their prowess however.

*Bugbears*: When Goblins go Glowmad, they usually mutate into Bugbears bestial savage creatures that take great delight in the pain that they inflict upon a world that treated them so badly.

*Dragons*: Magnificent, beautiful, deadly. Who can guess the origins and goals of these Tyrants of the Sky.

*Goblins*: A humanoid slave race. Divination magic has discovered that they are without souls and as such are do not suffer, Orcs and some Human nations still keep them enslaved, but the Dwarves have recently decreed it unethical 
Lizardfolk: Dwelling in the fetid swamps of the lower altitudes, this savage people are strongly territorial.

*Ogres*: Glowmad Orcs. Creatures that revel in their power and savagery.

*Wyrmspawn*: Glowmad Kobolds. Powerful dragonlike humanoids who delight in causing pain and suffering.


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 15, 2002)

*The Characters*

Below is a list of the PC's in order that they have joined the game.

*Kalin Broadblade*: Holy warrior of the Righteous Fury (The Dwarvish Paladin order) and grandson of the Chief of the Stone Clan.  Kalins holy calling has removed him from his birthright and instead he wanders the skies as part of his apprenticeship.  Exposure to the harsh world of the Sundered Sky tends to weed out those who are too physically or morally weak during this apprenticeship.

Kalin is your typical Dwarf and Paladin (not a good mix) but seems to be enjoying the chance to get to know his brother again.  Strangely he doesn't seem to have asked what his brother is doing with him and not being instructed in the art of leadership.

_NPC_ *Ember*: Kalin's younger brother and eventual heir of the clan leadership. Ember is too young to have been granted his clan name as yet and has in fact run away from his responsibilities accompanied by his friend and "blood brother" Kro. Ember is an Expert/Rogue. For a Dwarf, Ember is very frivolous and fun loving probably a little too much so for his brothers tastes. Ember and Kalin have had very little contact over the years and in truth Ember considers Kro much more of a brother than his blood relation.

*Kro*: An Orcish Barbarian, son of an Orcish clan chief, Kro was fostered to the Dwarves as a means of cementing the peace between these two former enemies. Kro is your typical Barbarian, quick to anger, not the brightest or wisest individual you will meet, but very curious and prone yo practical jokes.

*Indrin*: Human Sorcerer apprenticed to the hermit mage Whitefire. Indrin comes from the (mostly) human isle of Rone - a Very troubled island as will be seen. He is very loyal to his family, but comes across as a little arrogant and bigotted.

During a recent upsurge of violence on Rone Indrin was entrusted with the legendary _Books of Illusion_ by his master and instructed to "Get them to a place of safety." Unfortunately he didn't get very far before he was waylaid by a tattooed monk who drugged him and stole the books.  Whitefire has since vanished and Indrin has embarked on a search for, his master, the monk and the books.

*Lark*: A Wildling Bard, she looks like a humanoid version of her namesake and as one would expect has a beautiful singing voice. She was raised on an Elvish galleon and was treated by the captain of the said ship like a prized possesion. Although treated well, she witnessed other Wildlings being badly treated and as such now has a healthy distrust (bordering on hatred) of Elves.

*Tzanik*: Another Wildling, this time a bat.  Tzanik has poor vision but extremely sharp hearing.  He is a Psion/Psionic Adept, but has no memories before he joined the party - to make matters worse he seems to have several distinct personalities.

_NPC_ *T'gryg*: A Hobgoblin Priest of Ragescream, the God of Vengeance.  She is a bit of a mystery to her companions choosing to keep her own council for the most part. 

*Enabrain Tain*: An Elven Rogue/Ranger and captain of the merchant ship the _Silent Runner_.  Tain was once an Elven bounty hunter that specialised in "retrieving" runaway Wildlings. He has since renounced this and severed all ties with his elven homeland existing as a merchant/adventurer often on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 16, 2002)

Be Warned the post below will contain serious spoilers for Fiery Dragons rather spiffy scenario Nemoren's Vault....


























































YOU WERE WARNED!


----------



## Rune (Jan 16, 2002)

eh...I can't highlight that big empty space.  Is anything in it?


----------



## Riekhan (Jan 20, 2002)

*Wow*

Behold the power creativity at work.


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 20, 2002)

*Nemorens Vault*

The Island of Nemoren is in a rather unique situation within the Sundered Sky.  A small island that shelters within the shadow of the elven homeland of Rhandollar and is even passes through a waterfall, that falls from the island above, once every day, this water permeates through the earth and bedrock of the island creating a heavily forested prosperous island.  This is not that strange there are many islands that are blessed with an abundant water supply. What makes Nemoren, an abundant, resource rich island well within the xenophobic elves reach; so unusual is that is ruled by a human.  

Three hundred years previously, The elven homeisle, Rhandollar had suffered a, still unexplained, outbreak of Glowmad Bugbears who rampaged for a short while through the island, even going so far as to capture one of the Willow Queens daughters. A human mercenary by the name of Kragor Nemoren managed to fight his way through the bugbear marauders and rescue her.

The Willow Queen was dutifully grateful and not only pardoned Nemoren for his illegal presence on the Isle – something that usually warranted an execution but also granted him timber rights and ownership of a small prosperous island.  The chance to live so close to the mysterious elves attracted many colonists and entrepreneurs and soon a thriving community was formed.

Nemoren proved to be a shrewd businessman and soon became a very rich man, even going so far as to construct a special vault within which his riches could be stored.  Generations of his heirs have added to this vault over the years as their fortunes grew. 

It is to this island that four would-be heroes are called to the island each bears a small key.  *Kro, Kalin* and *Embers* keys were passed down to them by their fathers whilst *Indrin* discovered his key whilst sorting through his vanished masters effects.  Each of them has been approached by a human named *Aniel* and informed as the legal holders of a key each is considered an heir to the late Paytro Nemoren, the last baron of Nemoren isle who passed away a few months ago childless.  The keys open the Nemoren vault and they can keep or dispose of any item found within there as they wish.

Ember and Kro are the last of the four to arrive upon the island finding Indrin and Kalin awaiting them. There is a rather strained and awkward meeting of brothers – Ember and Kalin have had very little to do with one another, indeed Kalin has only even seen his younger brother a handful of times before and Ember definitely feels that the Orc Kro behaves much more as his brother than this rather pompous paladin.

The island they find themselves upon is not the prosperous paradise that they expected to find, the community has fallen on hard times – not an economic downturn for there is just as much timber to be found on the island as there ever was, but more of a spiritual sickening of the town.  Nemoren residents lock their doors during the shadecycle hours (_Although night never falls on the Sundered Skies many isles designate ca certain block of hours as a time for sleep – For Nemoren this is much easier as the island falls under the shadow of the much larger isle of Rhandollar for 14 of every 30 hours_ and greet strangers with suspicion.

Sensing a mystery, the four new companions question those few island residents who are willing to speak to them (mainly Aniel and the mayor Kel Varnsen) they discover the following:

-	The island is plagued by a terrible wasting sickness that can lead to a horrible lingering death.  This effects the weakest members of the community and seems to have no discernable source.  Some have claimed that the Elves on Rhandollar are poisoning the waterfall that the island passes through, but there is no proof o this.
-	Strange shapes have been seen during the shadecycle hours, there have also been disappearances – stolen by these strange intruders or invaders.
-	For the last two years the island has suffered infrequent small earthquakes and many have fled the prosperity of the island fearing a landfall.
-	The late Barons wife disappeared within a month of their wedding and he retreated into his mansion living in a self-imposed virtual exile until his death three months ago. Many blame the islands recent misfortunes upon some curse that the baron brought down upon his birthright.
-	Three years ago an abandoned Orcish galleon was discovered. It appeared to have crashed into the trees and although there were signs of a violent struggle aboard no living or dead crewmembers were ever found.
-	Finally, thirty years ago a colossal dragon was seen circling the isle.  It was too high for its colour to be determined but it stayed for several days easily evading any ships that tried to intercept it.  What it wanted is unknown, but thirty years is but a blink of an eye to a Sky Tyrant and who knows when it will return.

Their appetites for a mystery duly wetted the four keyholders prepared to enter Nemoren’s Vault


----------



## Rune (Jan 20, 2002)

Great setup!


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks!

But it really is a great scenario and is *very* easy to work with... So much of the credit must really go to James Bell and the people over at Fiery Dragon


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 25, 2002)

*Nemorens Vault Part 2*

*Nemoren’s Vault Part 2*

Before they can even enter the vault the keyholders must attend a reading of Paytros will. This is a sombre affair attended only by the mayor, Aniel and the PC’s during the reading they discover the following: 
-	Shortly after Paytro’s wedding a curse fell upon his bride, a curse that he feels responsible for.
-	Paytro also lived with a dark shameful secret and he often took drastic measures to maintain his good name, sometimes these actions harmed others. Too those who suffered he gave a token, a silver key, the same token that each of those gathered to hear the reading of the will now holds.
-	These four keys, when used together open the fabled vault of Nemoren, but first the keyholders must break through a wall that Nemoren had built to seal up the vault.

The four keyholders (well, mainly Kro) smash through the wall with sledgehammers provided and find a large iron door with four keyholes – sure enough the four keys that the PC’s hold fit these locks and they open a vault that hasn’t been opened for decades.

_ This was interesting, I frivolously mentioned that the door was iron (for that is what is stated in the scenario) only to watch my players eyes light up with greed. Iron is a very valuable metal in the Sundered Sky and there was a lot of talk of taking it off its hinges.  They never got around to it, but the thought was there. _

The word BETRAYER has been scrawled in blood along the wall of the crypt and there are signs that someone was trying to force the door from the inside.  This causes some consternation, but eventually the party decide that doing is better than talking and progress further into the crypt, even more cautious than before.

 Kalin takes one look at the workmanship of the vault and pronounces it Dwarven work, specifically the work of his own clan.  This vault will undoubtedly be stable – there will be no danger of a collapse or weakened floor sending them plummeting into the void.

The first room that the party discovers appears to be a family chapel and contains a large stone pool in the centre of the room surrounded by trees crafted from silver with leaves shaped from an unknown metal similar to brass.  Fine tapestries detailing the history of Kragor Nemoren hide the walls.

Behind one of the tapestries they find an alcove containing a marble statue of a warrior, his hands resting on the hilt of a sword which is buried point down in the floor, a small plaque behind the statue reads _Had he twenty perfect hands, still he would not be able to count his great deeds.”_ Under the inscription is a right handprint with its index finger missing.  After some investigation it is discovered that if somebody (Kalin specifically) puts his right hand into the imprint the plaque glows but nothing else happens.  The statue is looked at more closely, and sure enough is discovered to only have three fingers on the right hand.  Kalin knows what he must do to satisfy his curiosity but baulks at this point.

Two other rooms are discovered a family crypt and what appears to be a barracks.  Somebody or something has raised many of the Nemoren family as undead and a brief but vicious battle rages before these poor tortured souls are finally laid to rest, the party lack a cleric but Kro makes great use of his “axe of turning”.  The barracks have been ransacked, but careful searching discovers a torn piece of parchment upon which is written:

_”You stupid fool – by the time you find this note, it will be too late. You’ll never have her back! And by the time she recovers from what I have done to her, she’ll be able to visit your grave!”_

They also discover an iron inner door, that leads to the rest of the vault, there does not seem to be any way of opening it, but a strange, faintly glowing, sphere made from some brass like metal rests in a niche beside the door.  Eventually Indrin touches the sphere which flares with a light even brighter (and somewhat cleaner) than Voidlight and the door lifts sliding into the ceiling. 

The corridor beyond is covered in lichen and moss – not the sterile vault that they have just left behind. A similar niche can be seen on this side of the door although without the brass sphere.  Not wishing to lock themselves in the vault the heroes take the sphere with them and venture further into the vault...

To be continued...


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 26, 2002)

*sound right so far*

Yep thats what i rember thanks forgot about the Door, wait till i tell Kro looks like the silent runner will be going back to Nemoren's vault.

To pick up all that lovely IRON


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 27, 2002)

*An Interlude*

_Below is a brief interlude that I inserted into the game at about this point... I ran it like a play with each player taking a different role and "acting" it out.  I have done this a few times now and it seems to work well.  Much better to show than tell._

 We leave the Island of Nemoren and travel hundreds of leagues in but a blink of an eye.  Before us is a small island barren of life, but for a single unremarkable tower and a jetty.

Inside in a fire illuminated circular room, a naked man practices his daily “sword dance”.  His entire body is tattooed with realistic flames and such is his skill with the bladed that these flames seem to flicker and flare as he moves.  Indeed his sword style also resembles a flame, seeming to never keep still, flicking out at his imagined enemies and consuming them with a greed and passion that is terrible to behold.

Eventually his two-hour ritual comes to an end and he stares into the blazing fire, only the light coating of sweat betraying the ordeal that he has just performed.  He is *Lord Sear*, one of the six *Runelords*.

The double doors to the chamber and the arrival of another interrupts his thoughts.  This man is dressed in hardened studded leather armour, and wears a distinctive skull like helmet that many say was constructed from the skull of a Fire Giant Chief who he defeated in single combat.  Crossing his chest is a bandolier of shuriken.  A rapier and a dirk can be seen on his belt.  He is *Seeker*, Lord Sear’s most trusted advisor and bodyguard.

Sear glances at Seeker and scoops up his robe, tying the belt before he speaks.

*Sear*:  I take it that there is news?

*Seeker*: Indeed, the Nemoren vault has been opened.

*Sear*:  By the Keyholders?

*Seeker*:  I am afraid so…Should I call in the Hounds?

*Sear*:  No… They have the scent now and there summoning was a trial…Let them complete their hunt, but make sure we have agents nearby to retrieve either the keys or the blade.

*Seeker*: Our Agents on the island should be more than able to retrieve either… They have been useful before now.

*Sear*:  Ah, yes, the destruction of that Orcish pirate ship.  Tell me, do they report sighting the Dragon again?

*Seeker*:  No, it was only spotted the once thirty years ago.

*Sear*:  You may go…On second thoughts, it might be best if you travelled to the Island yourself, to oversee things directly…

*Seeker*:  I will leave at once my lord.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2002)

So!!! What happened next?  This is facinating to find out what happened before Lark joined the party.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 28, 2002)

Cool story! And a wonderful setting.
I like a lot all the info I've found in your website, the setting is original and different.


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks Horacio  

Once I have prepared tomorrows session, I will set my mind to puting the next installment of the Storyhour up.


----------



## Riekhan (Jan 29, 2002)

I love this setting!  It's so interesting and original! Please, when you have time, can you put up a site about it (similar to many other story hour sites) or direct me to werever you formed your idea's? It really is increadible!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 29, 2002)

He already has a site about it, the link is in his signature...


----------



## The Sunderer (Jan 29, 2002)

*My ideas*

As Horacio said.. The (rather disorganised) site is in my.sig 

Thanks for the kind words though  

My ideas came from a myriad of places. Several novels (Dragon Wing and Shattered World books get the biggest nod)... A D20 setting published by Oriflam called Archipels (Which I have had the honour of writing for) and a smattering of Dark Sun...

My players and friends have come up with a lot of ideas - Most of these ideas will return to bite them later...

My biggest influence though is the Dreamcast (and soon to be PS2) game Skies of Arcadia.... Arcadia though is a much lighter setting than Sundered Skies, but it is a fun game with some great visuals... I am (almost) certain that Arcadia isn't a *Bubble in Hell* though.

The rest of it (voidlight, glowmadness and such) are mainly what I call "2am ideas".  Stuff that occurs to you in dreams or when you are on the edge of wakefulness...  I have all my best ideas at this time.


----------



## Riekhan (Feb 6, 2002)

Bumpity-bump!


----------



## The Sunderer (Feb 6, 2002)

Apologies to all three of you who follow this Storyhour.... I now have a month where I will have some free time and I will certainly b much more regular in my posts...


----------



## Rune (Feb 6, 2002)

The Sunderer said:
			
		

> *Apologies to all three of you who follow this Storyhour.... I now have a month where I will have some free time and I will certainly b much more regular in my posts... *




Nuts.  I guess I can't complain, though.  It'll probably be a long time before I even start a Sundered Sky game (I know, I'm a thief ).

Come to think of it, I haven't updated my own story hour in a long time...

This time, it's not my fault, though.  I haven't gotten the draft from the player writing it up!  (I can't help it if we had such a long game that the draft will be 20 pages long!)

Anyway, I, as always, am looking forward to more tales of the Sundered Skies when they return next month!


----------



## The Sunderer (Feb 6, 2002)

You misunderstand.... I have a month from *Now* where I dont have a lot to do... So I am hoping to get upto date on my Storyhours


----------



## Rune (Feb 6, 2002)

The Sunderer said:
			
		

> *You misunderstand.... I have a month from Now where I dont have a lot to do... So I am hoping to get upto date on my Storyhours  *




Oh.  Well, in that case, WOOHOO!

(I'm sorry that I can't read.  I am very tired, right now.)


----------



## Riekhan (Feb 7, 2002)

:Apologies to all three of you who follow this Storyhour:

Don't be thrown off,  the lurker to poster ratio here is incredibly high. 

And to top  it all off, I can't find the quote or simile buttons. Did they cast invisibility or something?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 7, 2002)

The smiley buttons are gone with all the nifty features (avatars, signatures...) until server problems solve. You can still add manually smileys:

: + ) = 
; + ) = 
: + D =


----------



## Crimson_Blade (Feb 8, 2002)

This setting is great! It reminds me alot of the CRPG Fallout in style and tone. Did you get any inspiration from it?


----------



## The Sunderer (Feb 8, 2002)

Hmmm.... 

Not overtly - I have played Fallout 2 a bit and found it fairly enjoyable, but I am not aware of any definite influence other than the post apocalyptic tone.

Having said that, I do think of myself as an ideas sponge and I seriously doubt that the experience of playing the game didn't influence my thoughts in some way...

I am working on the next installment of the Storyhour right now BtW


----------



## Lark (Feb 9, 2002)

So post it already.  I want to know what they all got up to before I joined them


----------



## Lark (Feb 9, 2002)

Actually thinking about it.  I want a reminder of what we got up to after I joined


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 13, 2002)

*my Fault*

Sorry but i'm the other GM in our group and was going to take over but the game that he is running is so edge of the seat. That have asked he keep going so he might not have time to update
as much as he wanted to.

Any way I bet alot of you would love to be were we are at the moment.
If only you new the Horror and fear that we face.
and that's just tonights game.


----------



## The Sunderer (Feb 13, 2002)

that just makes me all warm and tingly... I cause feelings of horror and fear in the hearts of my closest friends 

Wait till I take off my mask....

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Horacio (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey, Sunderer, have you forgotten your story hour?

It has been almost a month...

BUMP! BUMP!


----------



## Carnifex (Mar 30, 2002)

Sunderer!

What has happened? 'tis been a long time since last you updated your story hour!

*bump*


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 7, 2002)

Glade to see others are having a go at the GM. Not just me 
any way will keep on at him but I know we are all very pushed for hours in the day their is not that many only 24 their should be 48 and then we might get every thing done.
play testing new game but hope to be back to the story soon.

just imagine how us players feel last place we were in was dam right scarry i'm still shaking.

P.S Long live the fighters


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 7, 2002)

Wow, on a recommendation I came to look at this campaign setting, and it's pretty amazing.  It's also similar in many ways to something I've been writing up as a fantasy setting (for fiction, though -- I only later thought of adapting it to RPGs instead.)  Great minds and all that, I suppose! 

BTW, what forum should I post stuff about that if I just want to talk about it and solicit comments?  Probably not this one, as no "story" is running in said campaign.  Unless I want to run a "pure fiction" story hour, I guess...


----------

